

Aren't VCs supposed to anticipate trends? - qhoxie
http://www.thedeal.com/techconfidential/vc-ratings/deal/but-werent-vcs-supposed-to-ant.php

======
pg
In technology, not financial markets. And in any case, even in the financial
markets few anticipated this. A lot of hedge funds have lost money.

